# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Κάμερες cctv και διευκρίνιση για νυχτερινή λήψη.

## giorgosxristou

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο με το θέμα τις κάμερας σε cctv και την νυχτερινή λήψη,αν έχω καταλάβει καλά ,άλλη είναι η κάμερα που έχει τα υπέρυθρα led (προφανώς φτηνή λύση),άλλη η κάμερα που εκμεταλλεύεται το ελάχιστο φως στο σκοτάδι (φεγγάρι ,αστερια ktlp) και προφανώς άλλη η θερμική κάμερα?σωστά?υπάρχει συσχέτιση μεταξύ αυτόν?

----------


## Samios60

Ολες σχεδον οι καμερες  cctv σημερα εχουν υπερυθρα led οι ποιο ακριβες βλεπεις αρκετα μετρα στο σκοταδι οι ποιο φθηνες ποιο λιγα (μιλαω για καμερες των 50 - 100 €)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...  κάμερας σε cctv ... σκοτάδι (φεγγάρι ,αστερια ktlp) ...θερμική κάμερα



Είναι 3 διαφορετικά είδη που χρησιμοποιούν διαφορετική τεχνολογία και προορίζονται για:

1. CCTV, απλές κάμερες για κάθε χρήση

2. κάμερες νυχτερινής όρασης για στρατιωτικές εφαρμογές ή "ειδικών υπηρεσιών"
 (wikipedia: night vision)

3. θερμογραφικές κάμερες για βιομηχανικές ή επιστημονικές εφαρμογές
 (wikipedia: thermographic camera)

Αν σε ενδιαφέρει το "πως είναι φτιαγμένες και πως λειτουργούν" ψάξε στο internet για "night vision", "thermographic camera", "infrared imaging", κλπ.

----------


## plouf

οσο αφορα παντως τις καμερες "ασφαλειας" υπαρχουν όπως είπε IR kai Day/Night σαν διαχωρισμός πώλησης

οι Day/Night οριζονται αυτες που πωλουνται σε "κλασικο μακροστενο" και πρεπει να μπουν σε στεγναο εξτρα κουτι
οι δε IR πωλουνται σε δικό τουs κουτι με υπέρυθρα

και οι δύο γυρνάνε σε ασπρόμαυρη λήψη τη νύκτα απλώς σαν Day/Night πουλάνε τις ποιο ακριβες/καλές όπου αντι για ευεσθησία λήψης πχ 0.01lux ΧΩΡIΣ led οι Day/Νight ;exoyn 0,0001Lux κτλ

δεν υπάρχει τεχνικός λόγος γιατι δεν βγαίνουν με ενσωματωμενα υπερυθρα σε μικροτερη ευεσθησία. Μαλλον λογικη οτι δεν χρειαζεται!

----------


## ryk

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο μιας και το πιάσαμε το θέμα:
τα καρέ (βίντεο) σε αυτή την κατηγορία (1/4 color cmos, 300.000 pixel) σε ανάλυση 640x480 φτάνουν στα 25; Γιατί βλέπω οι απόψεις να διίστανται:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270983639448...84.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EasyN-Wirele...71077750830%26

----------


## vasilllis

> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο μιας και το πιάσαμε το θέμα:
> τα καρέ (βίντεο) σε αυτή την κατηγορία (1/4 color cmos, 300.000 pixel) σε ανάλυση 640x480 φτάνουν στα 25; Γιατί βλέπω οι απόψεις να διίστανται:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270983639448...84.m1423.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EasyN-Wirele...71077750830%26



προφανως θα εννοεις την μεταδοση.Εινιαι λιγοτερα γιατι δεν εχουν δυνατοτητα ,λογω οικονομιας να επεξεργαστουν και να στειλουν περισσοτερα.ετσι φαινονται σαν κινουμενες εικονες.

----------


## giorgosxristou

Δεν σα ευχαρίστησα νωρίτερα γιατί από λάθος μου τα email του site μου τα πετούσε στα spam ,ευχάριστο πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας !πάντως όσο για αυτές τις ip ptz κάμερες έχω να πω πως είναι μια παρα ,μα παρα πολύ καλή λύση!έχω μια σπίτι  και κάνει την δουλειά τις αξιοπρεπέστατα !το λειτουργικό τις κάμερας είναι σχετικά εύχρηστο και με πολλές δυνατότητες και το σημαντικότερο δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για "στατικ" ip ,γιατί κάθε φορα που αλλάζει η ip του παρόχου σου σε ειδοποιεί με email.

----------

